# 1947 Whizzer



## TheFizzer (Jun 10, 2017)

I really don't know much about these things but it's cool & somewhat local.  He says it's a 1947 & has not run in 10 years.  Is there anything obvious that's missing & what's a good price?  He's asking $1,800


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jun 10, 2017)

It looks to have been refinished, it has the wrong fenders, it's missing the chain guard, and it's probably not a factory WZ bike. With all of that said, it is still a nice bike!


----------



## mason_man (Jun 11, 2017)

Motor has an  H model cylinder, and J model case. Couple of other parts missing. 
Rear belt looks like it's rubbing rear rim. Needs dimples, about  $30.00
Could be a fun project. 

Ray


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jun 11, 2017)

mason_man said:


> Motor has an  H model cylinder, and J model case. Couple of other parts missing.
> Rear belt looks like it's rubbing rear rim. Needs dimples, about  $30.00
> Could be a fun project.
> 
> Ray



Do you know who can dimple a bike?


----------



## bricycle (Jun 13, 2017)

$1500 tops. Had one just like it. My belt didn't rub, maybe just adjust engine in frame.
ps; I have a Hornet chain guard perfect for that. $45 shipped.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 13, 2017)

can't quite read the serial No.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 13, 2017)

Has a nice big Whizzer saddle,and the fore brake but I' don't see anyone coughing up $1800 for it. If it were closer to $1000 I might start being able to see myself owning it.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 13, 2017)

There was some dimple action on the RRB build off.  Post #103, looks like a piece of cake!  http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/westfield-wasteland.103135/page-6


----------



## bricycle (Jun 13, 2017)

Vintage-Whizzer said:


> Do you know who can dimple a bike?



fella named Joe Cargola used to do it... (Chgo area)


----------



## oquinn (Jun 22, 2017)

Here is my WZ 

 

 . I built it one piece at a time!


----------



## oquinn (Jun 22, 2017)

Here is the next wz that I am piecing togerther


----------

